# Men's Hair Loss > Hair Loss Treatments >  Hair Club sold to Aderans

## gmonasco

Regis Corp said it will sell Hair Club for Men and Women, its hair loss products unit, to Japan's Aderans Co Ltd for $163.5 million in cash, as it focuses on its salon operations.

http://in.reuters.com/article/2012/0...86F0BX20120716

----------


## beatinghairloss

> Regis Corp said it will sell Hair Club for Men and Women, its hair loss products unit, to Japan's Aderans Co Ltd for $163.5 million in cash, as it focuses on its salon operations.
> 
> http://in.reuters.com/article/2012/0...86F0BX20120716


 Before starbucks opened it had already set up most of its menu. Crafting the perfect blends of coffee, milk and sugar...among other things. Then they bought the chains like all chain stores do. This is what Aderans is doing and it may be they have an Ace in the hole.

----------


## Tracy C

> ...it may be they have an Ace in the hole.


 Or they are just simply stacking the deck.

----------


## beatinghairloss

> Or they are just simply stacking the deck.


 hmm........Tushay

----------


## 25 going on 65

Good thing it wasn't the other way around.

----------


## greatjob!

> Before starbucks opened it had already set up most of its menu. Crafting the perfect blends of coffee, milk and sugar...among other things. Then they bought the chains like all chain stores do. This is what Aderans is doing and it may be they have an Ace in the hole.


 Interesting, I never thought about it like that. Ive always seen Aderans affiliation with Bosley, and now Hair club, as a negative, but looking at it that way it could be a good sign. Guess time will tell.

----------


## mlao

All the companies that Aderans are acquiring are probably money making machines.

----------


## Tracy C

Well, since Aderan's is primarily a wig maker and Hair Club is primarily a wig seller, this acquisition makes financial sense.

----------


## beatinghairloss

> Well, since Aderan's is primarily a wig maker and Hair Club is primarily a wig seller, this acquisition makes financial sense.


 Tracy if you have time go take my survey research question in the womens hair loss section please.

----------

